# Holland Lops???



## rabbitman (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok so I posted this ad saying I could take more baby bunnies since mine only had one. She has 2 Holland Lop bunnies that were born yesterday, she is asking 40.00 each. Theres no way im paying that. But my question is are Holland Lops really worth that much? Thanks


----------



## dbunni (Feb 26, 2011)

A good, show quality HL is worth more than that ... way more than that.  We paid a nice penny for the breeding stock my daughter had.  And it was well worth it.  She had some awsome show kits from them.


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 26, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> A good, show quality HL is worth more than that ... way more than that.  We paid a nice penny for the breeding stock my daughter had.  And it was well worth it.  She had some awsome show kits from them.


I dont show my rabbits though. I raise them for the fun of it. I dont even know if we have shows around here. I dont't get showing, could you explain it to me? Do you get money if you win or??? Thanks


----------



## dbunni (Feb 26, 2011)

Every species of animal that is shown has a standard of perfection (SOP).  This standard was designed by the originators of the breed (breed club), contains the desirable qualities of the perfect animal of that species and the undesirable qualities (including disqualifications).  In this case the National Holland Lop Club designed the SOP and it is held by the American Rabbit Breeders Association (ARBA).  As breeders we strive to create that perfect animal or come as close as possible.  Some times it works, many times it doesn't.  A bunny that is strong according to the standard, or a line that produces strong to the standard, is more valuable than anmials that contain faults and /or disqualifications according to the standard.  Often bunnies with faults are deemed "pets" or "pet quality".  So, if you are purchasing a bunny to hug, it does not matter if it is show quality or pet quality .... except in price.  But, if you are looking to show, weather 4-h or ARBA, you want to invest in the animal that best fits your needs and you can afford.  Some people may be able to purchase animals that are breed winners and some may purchase animals that place on the show table.  In the end, the value is in what you want it for.

As for showing ... there are shows in all 50 states ... Alaska & Hawaii included!  Look up the ARBA website and you can see if there is one in your area.  It's a neat experience.


----------

